
AWS Outposts Now Available - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-outposts-now-available-order-your-racks-today/
======
twic
Has anyone taken a stab at pricing up comparable rack of conventional gear? I
realise that wouldn't be exactly fungible, because it wouldn't have the cool
integration with the AWS mothership, but it would be an interesting point of
comparison.

------
brianwawok
I guess if you need on prem and want to code to a single unified API?

